

Mixcloud invites for Hacker News - nicoperez

We've just launched our private beta at http://www.mixcloud.com and we're looking for beta testers. If you'd like to try it out, please sign up with invite code: hackernewscloud<p>The idea behind Mixcloud is to connect independent radio content to listeners - a "YouTube of radio". We'd be very grateful for any constructive criticism via the feedback tab or simply feedback AT mixcloud DOT com.<p>You might recognise a couple YC-ers on the site (we're good friends with the guys from Songkick, Fuzzwich, Webmynd, Muxtape, Heyzap...)<p>On a related note, we were one of many young companies who didn't make it onto YC last year, so we'd like to take this chance to encourage everyone to keep building - whether or not you get on the program.<p>All the best,<p>Nico and Nikhil
======
durin42
It'd be a lot more interesting to me if I could browse at least the station
list without signing up - as it is, I'm very likely to look at your page and
then say "huh, that might be cool" and drift back to iTunes before I bother
(realizing that you may not want this to change until your private beta period
or whatever you're calling it is over).

~~~
nicoperez
Thanks for the feedback durin42. We will definitely be opening up once we
launch to the public.

